# Google- Can a vibrating pill shake off constipation? - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Can a vibrating pill shake off constipation?**Daily Mail*n A YEAST originally found in lychee fruit is being used to treat *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). Saccharomyces boulardii, a probiotic yeast, has been used to treat Crohn's disease, which causes inflammation of the gut lining. Although the exact cause *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

